# mot



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rv'ers just to let you know i had the dreaded mot today. alas it failed on the hand brake. but a friendly garage opposite the mot station and a phone call to duncan solved the problem. There was no mention of 3 point seat belts. the lap belts in rv were ok. After £25 retest it passed albeit the tester said only just. I put handbrake on tried to pull away and it didn't budge, but according to tester it only just passed. Its a fickle thing this MOT.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Isn't it that in the US its considered and designed as a parking brake whereas in europe its tested as an emergency brake?

ie its retardation is checked here wheras your drive away test is a valid check of a Parking brake


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Where did you get it MOT'd???

The station that did mine was excellent. It failed (quite rightly) on front brakes binding. They retested it for free. Everything was explained, no "only just" about it... its either a pass or fail.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

As I understand the drive away test is not a valid way of checking the parking brake on a MOT test.
It should be tested on a roller brake tester and acheive 16% of the GVW for class 7.
And before you say owt you do check transmission brakes on a roller brake tester.

PS have'nt heard from GEO lately

LOddy


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

loddy said:


> And before you say owt you do check transmission brakes on a roller brake tester.


The tester asked if mine was transmission brake, when i said yes he said they dont test them as it causes damage to the transmission and/or engine??? Duncan, clarify??


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

perhaps they choose not to test them that way in case of damage but its not the way VOSA say you should do it.

I test on average 8 vehicles a day and have tested hundreds of landrovers and 4x4s that are fitted with transmission brakes, never had a problem or caused any damage,
I shall try tomorrow to print off the VOSA page on brake testing (method of) and post it here if I can, not very good with computers,

I know of a garage that wont rev diesels in case the cambelts fail.

Funny lot these garages make up their own rules

Loddy


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

testing stations allow you up to 10 days to have it retested, if the repair is done on their premises most garages don't charge although on the fail sheet it does state you may be charged half the test fee If you take it to another garage to have the repair done again it depends on the testing station , you may be charged half the test fee this is also stated on the fail sheet. Lin


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

At the end of the day it's down to the tester's discretion if he say's its a fail so be it you can appeal if you think you have justification but you only get your test fee refunded anyway if you win
if your not happy with the test station try a different one next time


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I thought the rules on 4x4 is that you shouldn't test on rolling road as you have no idea if diff fitted is a limited slip type or open diff as you could do serious damage to a lsd fitted axle.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Pete 4x4
If it is fitted with a centre diff that is LS then it will slip if put onto a slow rolling brake tester, and the force gauges show a slight brake effort which dos not effect the total brake effort,
if the diff is locked the vehicle will roll forward out of the rollers, thats when you drive it down the road with the Bowmonk, no damage job done.

Loddy

edit
What we do on suitable vehicles is to select neuteral on the tranfer box


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

thanks for all comments it is a class 4 test loddy dont know if that makes a difference. the transmission brake was not tested just the foot pedel handbrake.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

pepe said:


> thanks for all comments it is a class 4 test loddy dont know if that makes a difference. the transmission brake was not tested just the foot pedel handbrake.


I know I don't speak RV but what is a "foot pedel handbrake" ?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"what is a "foot pedel handbrake" ?"

It's what I have on my car. The 'handbrake' is operated by a foot pedal.

Dave


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

pepe said:


> thanks for all comments it is a class 4 test loddy dont know if that makes a difference. the transmission brake was not tested just the foot pedel handbrake.


Hi pepe the foot pedal operates the transmission brake. If you look underneath its fitted directly on to the end of the autobox.

Olley


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Sallytraffic, we have a Citroen XM with one on. I call it a funny handbrake and will not drive it . We also have a Mercedes 320E this has one as well but being an automatic I am quite happy to drive it and use the foot handbrake. You will find them more on the continental cars I don't think the British car manufactures use them but I may be wrong. Lin


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

lindyloot said:


> Sallytraffic, we have a Citroen XM with one on. I call it a funny handbrake and will not drive it . We also have a Mercedes 320E this has one as well but being an automatic I am quite happy to drive it and use the foot handbrake. You will find them more on the continental cars I don't think the British car manufactures use them but I may be wrong. Lin


so why do they call it a *hand*brake surely a parking brake or emergency brake or backup brake


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Sallytraffic, you are right it is a parking brake Lin


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi frank most RV's with hydraulic brakes either have a transmission lock and a manual tramission brake, or automatic electric over hydraulic transmission brake. This was fitted on P32's and some Workhorse series chassis.

Theirs been a some problems over the years with this operating while on the move, its very powerful and if that happens it locks the rear wheels. Not nice at 60mph.  

Olley


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

loddy said:


> and acheive 16% of the GVW for class 7.LOddy


Isnt the vehicle a class 4
The DOT testers handbook states class 4 includes "motorcaravans irrespective of weight"

I know this as the ford garage where i had mine tested a few years ago showed me after i mistakenly insisted it was a class 7 as all testers before had saidb this

Phill


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Class 4 and 7 are are simular apart from brake performance is calculated different, 4 on vehicle weight 7 on gross or max weight, yes motorhomes are class 4, but do to class 7 test stations because of there size. 
For anyone interested I shall try and reproduce test pages from the manual concerning methods of testing transmission brakes.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Loddy could I get my RV tested as a class 7 or are their drawbacks?

Reason for asking is theirs a Merc commercial garage just down the road but they don't do class 4.

Olley


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Never been asked that one before!!
The only real difference is the brake performance and tyre loading,
Best thing is to ask them and see what they say.

I may have posted photographs as well a document on my earlier post did you manage to read the document concerning brake testing

Loddy


----------



## 105298 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Test Station Nr Peterborugh*

On the subject of MOTs, can anyone recommend an RV friendly test station near Peterborough?

The Peterborough Vosa station is booked out until October, so I'm seeking an alternative.

I have a 31 ft Winnebago Itasca 1998.

Cheers

Adrian


----------

